# 180L Tank with only 2 x T5's?



## Aeropars (24 Jan 2011)

Hi guys,

Im currently running 4 x t5's and having OK results but I'm getting through so much CO2 its unreal. Dropping the light will drop the CO2 demand however would just 2 x T5's on this tank be too little? The most demanding plant I have is Blyxa Japonica and I dont really want to lost this plant as I like the effect.

Any comments?

Cheers


----------



## Nelson (24 Jan 2011)

i had 2x39w on my 200ltr and grew blyxa.


----------



## andyh (25 Jan 2011)

It should be fine, i am now running two tubes on my 90cm/180l no problem at all.


----------



## Tom (25 Jan 2011)

Should be plenty


----------



## Aeropars (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the replies chaps!

I actually made a bit of a mistake though, its T8's I currently have. Currently running 2 x T8's.

I know Juwel do an T5 luminaire bar but dont want to have to spend more unless its neccessary.

Cheers


----------



## Tom (25 Jan 2011)

2x T8s and you're blasting through CO2?


----------



## Aeropars (25 Jan 2011)

Doh! I meant 4 x T8's.


----------



## foxfish (25 Jan 2011)

4 x t8 sounds good but, how are you distributing the C02?


----------



## Aeropars (26 Jan 2011)

I'm using an aquamas inline reactor however the filter isnt powerful enough to get to the levels of CO2 I need to keep algae at bay. I was wondering if I could drop to 2 x T8's to ease the burden on it?


----------



## foxfish (26 Jan 2011)

A far better solution would be to ensure a good even C02 distribution, so upgrading your pump seems a good idea.
Virtually all algae problems revolve around Co2 & how it is spread around the tank, strong water flow is very important part of this.


----------



## Aeropars (27 Jan 2011)

That may be the case however paying any more out for equipment isn't an option I'm afraid.

So... anyone care to enlighten me on whether 2 x T8's would be ok or not?


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jan 2011)

FWIW I've grown a HC carpet (fast growing, and healthy) with low level lighting before. (2 x 24w in a 160l, 22" deep. DIY external reactor, 1200lph filter... 'bout x7 turnover I think... could grow near enough anything).

I'm with foxfish, it is about getting your co2 distribution sussed.  Lighting is secondary.


----------



## Aeropars (28 Jan 2011)

I apreciate that however there becomes a point where theres not enough light for photosynthesis. I want to be sure that TxT8's would be sufficient.


----------

